# Bluewater help out of Galveston



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Our Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing chapter has been given the awesome opportunity to take an offshore trip. There are four captains who are donating their boats and time to take us out. None of them do fly charters. They have told us we can expect shots at Cobia, Kings, Mahi, Snapper and Bonita ranging from 3-50 lbs.

www.projecthealingwaters.org

We are looking for suggestions on patterns to use. If you have pictures or links to recipes that would be most appreciated. We have a monthly tying night so we will have a couple of chances to get ready before our trip.

Now the shameless request. If you would like to make a donation of anything from flies, materials, used lines , an old 9-11 wt collecting dust as a donation or a loaner or anything else related to this trip feel free to PM me for the address of our program leader. We are a 501C3 charity and can provide a donation letter for your tax purposes.

A very heartfelt shout out to the National Marine Sanctuary and the Flower Gardens Banks Advisory Council for giving us this incredible opportunity.

https://flowergarden.noaa.gov/advisorycouncil/council.html

Thanks in advance for anything you can do to help us give these brave men and women a really special day on the water.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey y’all step up. I tied 6 offshore flies for them. A local fly shop, Bayou City Anglers donated or donated the use of offshore fly gear and they just need flies now. Help out these combat vets and a worthy organization trying to give back to people that gave a lot for our country.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Hey y’all step up. I tied 6 offshore flies for them. A local fly shop, Bayou City Anglers donated or donated the use of offshore fly gear and they just need flies now. Help out these combat vets and a worthy organization trying to give back to people that gave a lot for our country.


Thank you sir for the flies, and for encouraging others to support our efforts. Another microskiffer, Capt. John K from central Florida donated three rods. We are extremely grateful to @BenjaminGossett and his crew at Bayou City Anglers for their generosity in setting us up with 4 12wt combos. 
We have received donations for lodging and fuel but we are still trying to raise funds for meals and incidentals. If anyone would like to help please click on the link below. Any contributions made there will go directly to help on this trip. There is never any cost to our veteran participants for any PHWFF activity.

https://projecthealingwaters.networkforgood.com/projects/63783-conroe-texas

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Just received PM notice of another donation coming from Florida. Thanks SL.

The trip is August 2-4 so plenty of time to help us out.


----------

